# English Pointer



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2017)

English pointer steady on some birds...


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 4, 2017)

What a beauty,,,, great shot,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 4, 2017)

Awesome capture Rip!  Gets me going - I have been invited to a hunt in a couple weeks in Moultrie.  Love seeing the dogs work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

All business


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Awesome photo RIP ,a good bird dog is fun to watch .


----------



## rip18 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks, y'all!  It was tough to get dog shots without interfering with the hunt, but I did manage to get a few.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 6, 2017)

One of the pleasures of life to see good dogs in action. Great job preserving it!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you, GAJoe.  I did get to see some good dogs last week!


----------

